# Favourite composers in their prime



## Eriks (Oct 10, 2021)

In another thread there has been a discussion about the greatest living composers. It was interesting to check out suggestions in order to find new favourites to follow. However, many of the suggestions were composers who are likely to not be very active in the years to come (due to their advanced age). It would be nice to have some favourites who can be expected to produce many new works and maybe still feel a “hunger” to make a mark. Would you mind sharing, say, three younger composers that you think are worth to follow (your top choice or maybe as in my case you just know three). I avoid trying to give a definition of young, but maybe you can indicate the age if you know it. 

My three suggestions:
Thomas Ades (50 years)
Sebastian Fagerlund (48)
Eriks Esenvalds (45)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I googled a view of my favourites, whom I thought might be in the right age bracket (say 30-60) - and found out that they were all well over 60 already. For now, I can only come up with one that I like and that fits thebill:

Donnacha Dennehy (51)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

This question is descouraging, I thought that some of my favourite composers from today were a bit younger! 

In the 30-60 range (although prime depends on each composer, and is not totally correlated with youth) I can come up with Adès (50), Enno Poppe (51), Rebecca Saunders (53), Jörg Widmann (48), Simon Steen-Andersen (45), Missy Mazzoli (41)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Mark Andre (1964, 57)
Linda Catlin Smith (born 1957)
Georg Friedrich Haas (born 16 August 1953)
Leah Reid (looks to be in her 20s)
Katherine Balch (20s or early 30s)
Kate Soper (30s)
Carola Bauckholt (born 21 August 1959)
Martin Arnold (born 19 August 1959
Anna Thorvaldsdottir (born 11 July 1977)
Olga Neuwirth (born 4 August 1968)
Angus Lee (20s)
Carter Pann (born February 21, 1972)
Holly Winter (20s)
Isabel Mundry (born 20 April 1963)
Catherine Lamb (born 1982)
Bernhard Lang (*1957)
Liza Lim
Krzysztof Meyer (born 11 August 1943)
Alexandra du Bois (born August 16, 1981)


I've got many more, I keep up with new composers - and you'll notice there's a bunch of women active as composers.


----------



## Eriks (Oct 10, 2021)

SanAntone mentioned Anna Thorvaldsdottir. Her name reminded me that I forgot an Icelander:

Daniel Bjarnason (1979)


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Kory Reeder (28)
Chatherine Lamb (39)
Nico Muhly (40)

They are creating unique and intriguing music worth checking out.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Roberto Cacciapaglia (1953 - )


----------

